# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Футбольный Менеджер Онлайн

## FCSM000

В этой игре вы найдете все, чтобы почувствовать себя настоящим менеджером футбольного клуба! Создайте свою команду и выведите ее из нижнего дивизиона на вершину футбольной пирамиды, соревнуясь с тысячами других игроков.

Чтобы добиться этого, вам предстоит формировать состав клуба и тренировать футболистов, выбирать наиболее подходящую расстановку и тактику против каждого соперника, строить клубную базу и управлять персоналом, развивать юношескую школу и тренировать молодых футболистов, покупать и продавать игроков на трансфере, участвовать в различных турнирах и чемпионатах и еще многое-многое другое.

Окунитесь в живой и яркий мир футбола! Скучно не будет!

Скачать бесплатно http://file.karelia.ru/3rt774/

----------

